# It's puppy day



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Today was the day we picked up our miniature poodle puppy, Bailey. He's absolutely tiny. He has an appointment with the vet in the morning, for vaccinations and a check up. 





He's 8 weeks old, will be nine weeks on Thursday. Birthday 17th April. He's a darling. Endured a four hour journey home in the car. He was brilliant. No crying, just cuddled in and was fab. Ate a tray of puppy food at 7.30. 
Can anyone advise how much meat food a Mpoo pup should be having at 8 weeks old. I think the breeder was giving him one and a half trays a day and I think he should be on double that. (a tray is 150g) Advise please?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I would feed what the breeder was feeding for today. Then tomorrow you can ask your vet. Or you can check again with your breeder. In the meantime, I'd feed him 4 times a day, whatever he wants. Most puppies seem to self regulate pretty well, especially Poodles I'm gathering. Mine sure don't over eat. You can give him some canned or something soft and in addition leave a small bowl of tiny kibble for him...just while he's so young. 

Your new pup is absolutely adorable. I can see what a joy little Bailey is going to be. Nice photos! Good luck at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

*All clear*

Bailey had the all clear at the vets. A healthy pup thank heavens. Had his first injection and signed up to a healthcare plan to cover all worming, annual injections and flee treatments. Apparently the amount he is eating is a little too much, so I shall be giving a smaller amount for now. Also swopping his food from Butchers choice puppy trays, to Wainrights puppy. Little by little a teaspoonful different every week. He's been playing happily with his new ball and other toys and has been resting well too. Took a video of him so hopefully you can see him too. 

Jun 17, 2014 - YouTube

He's a little Darling, settled after ten minutes of crying last night in his crate and has been a model pup. Very happy with him. He will fit I to the madness that is our family very well


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks like a wonderful puppy. I'm glad your vet check went well. Enjoy Bailey!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So cute! He looks like he'll be a good retriever!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He's a cutie! I'm it went well at the vets. It's nice that he seems to like to retrieve, it's good for fun and exercise. Lucky you!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Bailey is so adorable. I love his color. He really loves that ball. Enjoy your new journey with your precious boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks guys. His sire was a white, and his dam is a very light apricot, see post in cream apricot thread...... So I expect him to loose the apricot body and maybe keep light apricot/cream ears....but we will see, be a lovely surprise no matter what. He's a happy little chap and fits in well. Seems to have settled in already although he only been with us just over 24 hours. He sleeps by my feet, which I think is adorable, and he really likes his little ball, which is great as my autistic little girl wants to teach him fetch. Anyways, I shall update as he grows


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

He is just darling! Thanks for sharing the video, loved to watch him playing.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the poodle forum family Bailey  Enjoy this stage puppyhood goes my all so fast!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh gosh, Bailey is just scrummy! And it sounds like he is going to be a super little dog 

Looking forward to seeing more of him and hearing all about puppy adventures! Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Well he's had a busy day today. Playing and eating well. Went up the school to meet my daughters friends. But he is so cute when he constantly lies beside my feet. He also found his bark this morning. He told me off for not being fast enough with his dinner bowl! Anyway, more cute pictures....


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

He now weighs 1.925kgs/4.25lbs and is 19cm/7.5 inches tall


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

He's a sweetheart Jayne. Have fun with him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Absolutely darling! Glad he is settling in well! Enjoy!


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Jun 29, 2014 - YouTube

Latest video taken 29th June 2014. Age 10 weeks and 4 days old. Vet visit today, he's still too small, should be bigger in height and weight. Advised to feed him more. So almost one whole Wainrights tray a day, given in four meals. I knew he was too tiny for a miniature. Have asked breeder if she knows any more about his parents and grandparents heights. Will see what she replys. Bailey still a beautiful boy, and is playing well. Had his second injections today. And went for a walk in the park with no interaction from other dogs for another seven days on vets advise, as suspected. And in seven days we are free. But advised not to walk huge amounts as he's so tiny, and needs the energy from his food to grow.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He's so cute with his Piglet! It's nearly as big as he is! I met a 2 lb. 4 month old puppy today, and she was tiny. I don't think he is too small for his age. He might be a bit on the small side for a mini, but I wouldn't be overly concerned at this point. 

He's just adorable!


----------

